# Dokumentation der Javascript Funktion



## benni_wue (1. Juni 2004)

Hoi =)

hab ne Funktion die soweit auch funktioniert usw... müsste aber noch meinen code für doku dokumentieren und ich blick nichmehr so ganz durch wie ichs am besten beschreib.
also das hab ich bis jetzt:

Informationsmenü realisiert mit Javascript: 
<SCRIPT language=JavaScript>			// Einleitung der Scriptsprache <HEAD>
<!-- Infotext der Icons darstellen -->			// HTML Kommentar
	function text_view(obj, text)
	{
    	document.getElementById("bla").firstChild.nodeValue = text;
	}
</SCRIPT>						// Beenden der Scriptsprache </HEAD>

Code zum jeweiligen Button mit Infotext:
<a href=“http:// http://www.irgendwohin.de	“		 
onMouseOver="text_view(this, 'neue Version eines Dokumentes erstellen');"
	onMouseOut="text_view(this, 'Herzlich Wilkommen');">
        <CENTER>
<img alt="Neue Version erstellen" src="tops-Dateien/neue_vers.ico" align="center" border="0">
        </CENTER>
</a>


<-- wofür brauch ich das nochma?! -->
<div style= color:#333399;text-align:center;  id="bla">Herzlich Wilkommen</div>

=============================================================
wie gesacht brauch das für ne Doku und wollte den code bissl im anhang erklären
aber weiss net so recht weiter ... würd mich freuen wenn ihr mir was hinschreibt 

greetz!


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (2. Juni 2004)

Dafür gibts standards 

such mal nach Javadoc oder geh gleich auf  http://java.sun.com/j2se/javadoc/writingdoccomments/index.html#styleguide - natürlich musst du dich nicht 100% dran halten. Ich würd das Stück ungefähr so kommentieren (OK - eigentlich würd ich keinen einzeiler kommentieren, aber wenn, dann so )

```
<head>
  <script language=JavaScript> 
  /**
  *  text_view   erzeugt einen Tooltip
  *  erzeugt den Tooltip der Icons, bzw schreibt den 
  *  Übergebenen Text als Value des Tooltip Layer's.
  *
  *  @param    object    Wird nicht verwendet - warum übergebe ich's dann?
  *  @param    string    text - Text des Tooltips
  *  @return     -
  *
  *
  *  Usage: <a href="THELINK" onMouseover="text_view(this,'text2')" 
  *                           onMouseout="text_view(this,'text1')">...</a>
  */
  function text_view(obj, text){
    document.getElementById('bla').firstChild.nodeValue = text;
  }
  </script> 
 </head>


<a href=“http:// www.irgendwohin.de “ 
   onMouseOver="text_view(this, 'neue Version eines Dokumentes erstellen');" 
   onMouseOut="text_view(this, 'Herzlich Wilkommen');">
<img alt="Neue Version erstellen" src="tops-Dateien/neue_vers.ico" align="center" border="0">
</a>

<!-- "Container" für den Tooltip -->
<div style= color:#333399;text-align:center; id="bla">Herzlich Wilkommen</div>
```

bye


----------



## benni_wue (3. Juni 2004)

Besten Dank hat mir sehr geholfen 

greetz


----------

